# Sprayer



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Look at what surprised me under the tree. 




Now on to performing upgrade to this equipment before spring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice! Nice setup too, btw. My garage is an all purpose wood shop, light machinist shop and go cart shop all in one. Yeah, it's a bit crowded &#129315;. I dream of space to move around in like in yours!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Look at what surprised me under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your wife have a sister?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks @Ware

@Gilley11 Thanks, it's a 12 x 24 metal shop that I had built. I love it.

@TN Hawkeye lol, only girl in her family.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Today I started working on the sprayer. Problem will order the teejet attachment's next week or so. 




I have the agitator assembly but I'm going to look at instructions before installing.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations, @CenlaLowell!! That sure is a nice machine you have there!!

I think you will really enjoy having the tow behind sprayer - the electric pump really does make spraying a much easier task, even to the point of making it enjoyable.

Very interested in seeing your build/modification ideas, so please post some pictures of your progress and steps.

May the Flow be with you! Spray on!!


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Today I started working on the sprayer. Problem will order the teejet attachment's next week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this exact sprayer. What mods are you planning? Also what teejets are you going to use?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Today I started working on the sprayer. Problem will order the teejet attachment's next week or so.
> ...


Hey, I'm adding the agitator kit, new 3/8 hoses, wire loom, and teejets. I ordered thsse teejet parts.







After installing I will calibrate the sprayer


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Im not wanting to increase the width of mine right now. If you were going to just replace the two spray nozzles that are currently on it what would you use? What would provide the best coverage and be close to the 1 gal per 1000 sq foot rate?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > dbarlow said:
> ...


Your still looking at modifying the setup even to get two teejet nozzles on there. To get consistent coverage you need to measure from the ground to the nozzle then make that your width between nozzle. Example 17 inches from the ground then make every teejet 17 apart. That's the reason your seeing people use three nozzles on this mod.

I'm using TT and XR nozzles.

I'm trying the red ones Because this is the closest at 1 GPM at 35 psi


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I also just went and purchased wire loom and a better hose


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Okay I've just about finished this project. Here's what I got


That is the agitator kit set up⬆⬆





Finished product. Now on to testing this thing out


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

First problem no pressure to spray all three nozzles consistent as of yet


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What if you were to replace the 3 way tee with a 4 way tee and then from there go to each nozzle with the same length of tubing? That will help keep the pressure going to each nozzle the same.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> What if you were to replace the 3 way tee with a 4 way tee and then from there go to each nozzle with the same length of tubing? That will help keep the pressure going to each nozzle the same.


Truly don't know. Just following mods that people already done. So I'm trying to figure out why I'm not producing near enough pressure. When I dead head both sides all I get on the guage is 15 psi. So I'm going to purchase a new guage to see if the pump is the problem


----------



## Blackdirt Cowboy (Jan 12, 2020)

I can't tell how your pump is plumbed from the pictures, but could it be that your agitation valve it too far open, causing your pressure loss? Another thing I would check is an obstruction in the suction line. Perhaps a screen has picked up some plastic shavings from a hole that was drilled out in the tank.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Blackdirt Cowboy said:


> I can't tell how your pump is plumbed from the pictures, but could it be that your agitation valve it too far open, causing your pressure loss? Another thing I would check is an obstruction in the suction line. Perhaps a screen has picked up some plastic shavings from a hole that was drilled out in the tank.


I removed the agiator line totally from the set up. Now I will check the suction to make sure it's not blocked. If it's not this I'm thinking there's something wrong with the pump itself. So I will call Northstar to see about a replacement.

Before I did any mods to this I noticed that I couldn't get pass 15 psi but I initial thought it was just a bad gauge.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Any idea how many amps you're getting at the pump? My 5.5gpm 60psi pump was putting out 2.5gpm at 30psi because my battery output was too low. Upgraded my battery and now it kicks butt.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

mowww said:


> Any idea how many amps you're getting at the pump? My 5.5gpm 60psi pump was putting out 2.5gpm at 30psi because my battery output was too low. Upgraded my battery and now it kicks butt.


Actually I have no idea what's the amps are. I have a regular lawn and garden battery in my John Deere La115. I will snap a pic of the battery tomorrow to see if anyone can advise me in that direction. Surly if it can run a mower it can fully operate a 2gpm pump right??

I closed all outputs off to see the max pressure and it was still only 15 psi. Then when I opened the flow to the nozzle and it went down to 6 psi. 


I'm definitely stumped by this. If a new pump is not the answer maybe a bigger battery is who knows


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@CenlaLowell does the pump run constantly when nozzles are off and still only gets up to 15psi? Is it an "on-demand" pump?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Cycle it quickly from dead head to open with your valves. Pump might not be priming.. this will help it prime..


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I think you may have a bad pump. Mine runs up to 70 psi, and usually operates at 40 psi when spraying.

Can you run just the spray wand by itself to see if it functions better? Can you hand prime the pump first?

I cannot run the boom nozzles and wand sprayer all at once; the pump cannot pump enough under that load.

If I manually adjust the Y-nozzle, I can run all three, but the volume is reduced to the point I don't like the results.

I also don't think your battery is the issue - 12 volts is 12 volts....

Your lines are larger internal diameter than stock - that could be an issue. But I really think you have a faulty pump.

Northern Tool is great about honoring their warranty, but I think it is only 90 days on these units, so bear that in mind.

I had a warranty issue (flat tire) and Northern Tool shipped me a replacement part in two days; brand new wheel/tire, and all I wanted was a new inner tube. No charge for shipping or the brand new wheel/tire/parts....

I would try to run the wand alone, and see if you can clear up the lack of PSI that way; if not, I would call up Northern Tool on the toll-free number, and politely talk to them about a warranty claim on the original pump.

You could also take it in and ask their Service Department to check it, but I would call their toll free number first....


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I also don't think your battery is the issue - 12 volts is 12 volts....


The battery may not be the issue but the reason I brought it up is that I was getting 5.1 amps and 12.9V with my old battery and 2.5 gpm/30 psi as a result out of a 5.5 gpm/60 psi pump, wide-open hose. My new battery allows 14.8 amps and 13.4V to the pump and now the pump performs as well as the specs say it should. 12V is 12V but unless you have proper flow rate (amps) it may not perform up to spec.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

mowww said:


> @CenlaLowell does the pump run constantly when nozzles are off and still only gets up to 15psi? Is it an "on-demand" pump?


Yes, the motor is constantly on. Even when everything is closed off. Not northern tool is telling me it's not the motor. Battery amp is what he's blaming it on.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Cycle it quickly from dead head to open with your valves. Pump might not be priming.. this will help it prime..


Yeah I thought that to but it's constantly dropping from 15 psi to 6.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I think you may have a bad pump. Mine runs up to 70 psi, and usually operates at 40 psi when spraying.
> 
> Can you run just the spray wand by itself to see if it functions better? Can you hand prime the pump first?
> 
> ...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice fellas.

I finally got it fixed the problem was faulty regulator.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Glad you got out fixed. Were you sent a warranty replacement?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Glad you got out fixed. Were you sent a warranty replacement?


Thanks, yes they sent out a new regulator. Definitely good customer service at northern tool.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Really glad to read your problem was covered under warranty.

Northern Tool does take care of its customers, in my experience....

Did you replace the regulator yourself, or did their service techs?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Really glad to read your problem was covered under warranty.
> 
> Northern Tool does take care of its customers, in my experience....
> 
> Did you replace the regulator yourself, or did their service techs?


I replaced it. Yeah it was definitely a good experience with them. I got it calibrated with the new nozzles and now I'm ready to spray this season.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:



> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > Really glad to read your problem was covered under warranty.
> ...


Glad to hear it! Quite a troubleshooting adventure for ya.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Just used this machine here are my initial thoughts.

Damn good sprayer for the money. Got decent coverage in a reasonable amount of time. I also noticed the long hose in the picture


Would not allow me to pump the tank low without losing prime on that side. So I shorten the hose, but the trade off is I can't fold the arms. Next thing I noticed is Everytime I shit the pump off the machine would lose prime. I would have to circulate it on itself using the agiator valve to get prime again.

Is anyone else dealing with that, if so what solution did you come up with???


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

It is actually pretty challenging to diagnose or troubleshoot a piece of equipment remotely, but...:

I would first check to see if you have an air leak on the suction (intake tube) side of the pump.

I noticed you have a lot of air trapped in your lines.

That is indicative of air leaks, maybe more than one.

Ideally, you want to have only liquid in the lines. There may be some entrained air (tiny bubbles)....

I had to tighten every single hose clamp on mine....

But a pump that loses prime when shut off indicates to me (initially) that your suction side leaks....

Looking at your other hoses on the pressurized side indicates you have air leaks over there, too....

It is a bit of a fiddle (as my British buddy says) to get the air leaks out, but that is likely your issue.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@CenlaLowell

Sorry, forgot to mention you so you'd get a notification....

To end my air leak problems, I put plain water in my tank, added blue dye, cranked up the pressure all the way, and looked for blue fluid coming out of the hose connections. I had a lot of leaks.... :bd:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> It is actually pretty challenging to diagnose or troubleshoot a piece of equipment remotely, but...:
> 
> I would first check to see if you have an air leak on the suction (intake tube) side of the pump.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will check all the connections again. Nothing was leaking during application though.

Thanks


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@CenlaLowell

Looking at your pictures, it looks like you are holding pressure on the discharge side okay.

I would recommend you make sure you have the suction side airtight and watertight first.

There are other reasons you can lose prime in a pump (about four or five others I can think of).

I would eliminate leakage first though. The others start with a damaged pump seal, & get worse....


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

@FlowRider

Thanks, you were definitely correct. Today I went out to work on the machine a little bit and every connection was loose.

I have two pumps now because of the issues me and northern tool were trying to figure out. When I spray again I will check everything out.

It only loses prime on start up, but I need to be able to cut it off and on while riding


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question,

When spraying what's the best way to calibrate over grass??? I calibrated on concrete and I was able to cover 227 ft in 53 seconds. Now I kept the same speed of the mower pulling the same amount of liquid and I sprayed much more product than I was supposed to.. trying to figure out what I did wrong...

My question is how do I mail this calibration down???


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Something is off between your walking and riding. Try riding the mower on concrete and see what your results are there.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Something is off between your walking and riding. Try riding the mower on concrete and see what your results are there.


No walking involved. Everything I did is with the riding mower. Theres a big difference between calibrating on concrete and spraying g in the yard so to speak.

I'm trying to figure out how to nail down the calibration in the yard. I don't have 227 ft of straight area in my yard. I don't know how else to do it either.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice setup.

Wish someone would just make one of these already modded. I dont have the time nor willingness to build a sprayer. Sux that they make it so cheaply that it needs all this to perform as it should.

.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> Wish someone would just make one of these already modded. I dont have the time nor willingness to build a sprayer. Sux that they make it so cheaply that it needs all this to perform as it should.
> 
> .


It would be nice if it was. Surly someone should notice what we are doing to their equipment to use it properly. All your really buying is the frame. Because everything else most people are swapping out.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Just got the 41 gallon sprayer. Works good except for 1 issue...and it drives me nuts.

When i cut the sprayer off to turn around, the pressure leaves via a nozzle continuing to spray. Takes about 4 seconds of additional spray before it stops. This will be cause me some major over application on row ends where i turn around. Does anyone else with this sprayer have the same problem?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Uk0724 said:


> Just got the 41 gallon sprayer. Works good except for 1 issue...and it drives me nuts.
> 
> When i cut the sprayer off to turn around, the pressure leaves via a nozzle continuing to spray. Takes about 4 seconds of additional spray before it stops. This will be cause me some major over application on row ends where i turn around. Does anyone else with this sprayer have the same problem?


TeeJet QJ300 diaphragm check nozzle bodies are what you seek. :thumbup:








Here is the single shank version for the ends of the boom.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Uk0724 said:


> Just got the 41 gallon sprayer. Works good except for 1 issue...and it drives me nuts.
> 
> When i cut the sprayer off to turn around, the pressure leaves via a nozzle continuing to spray. Takes about 4 seconds of additional spray before it stops. This will be cause me some major over application on row ends where i turn around. Does anyone else with this sprayer have the same problem?


I cut in around the perimeter twice before I spray in the middle of the perimeter. Then I just flip the switch a little early before I get to the perimeter strips.

It is really easy to cut in the perimeter with the hand wand first, too.

I have never had an issue with a little bit of overspray. I tend to use the low rate for applications - you can always respray an area if it needs it, but if you put down too much at the high rate, you can stunt growth or even kill the turf grass in that area.

I use my hand wand a lot. I just use my left hand to spray while I steer with my right hand. I can lay down a very tight controlled swath with a fan tip, or spot spray right on the money.

You get better at it the more time in the saddle you have doing drive-by spraying of your weeds.

I laid down a line along my fence line with Roundup a couple of weeks ago that would make a house painter proud....

You do get better at anticipating when to trip the switch after awhile...!


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Ware said:


> Uk0724 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the 41 gallon sprayer. Works good except for 1 issue...and it drives me nuts.
> ...


Thank you!

Where would I put those on the sprayer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Uk0724 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Where would I put those on the sprayer?


Check out @CenlaLowell's modification starting here on page 1.

And here is a link to a parts list for a custom 2-nozzle boom I built for my Spreader-Mate.

Those two links should give you some ideas if you decide to integrate TeeJet boom components into your setup.

The TeeJet diaphragm check "ChemSaver®" nozzle bodies offer drip-free shutoff. I think they are designed to open up at 10psi.

You could double down by also using check valve strainers inside the nozzle bodies linked above. They open at 5psi. They are used in place of a standard tip strainer. I'm guilty of not running them all the time, but tip strainers are a great last line of defense against clogged nozzles. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Good stuff fellas. I will be spraying in about two weeks so I will update in progress good and bad with the unit.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Just an update. Added the strainers as recommended and problem solved. Thanks TLf!


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > Something is off between your walking and riding. Try riding the mower on concrete and see what your results are there.
> ...


I always spray at the same speed. 4 mph. With your mower running and the sprayer spraying, catch the water coming out of ONE nozzle for one minute (I do 30 seconds and double it) convert that number to gallons and plug it in this formula: 
gpa= (gpm x 5940)/(mph x nozzle spacing)

This is the easiest way for me to calibrate a boom sprayer. Keep in mind not to multiply the gallons per minute by the number of nozzles. The formula takes care of that for you


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Update.

My next spray everything worked great thanks @FlowRider you were right everything just needed to be tighten again.

I started with 20 gallons only sprayed 13k of yard and now I have 5 gallons left. So basically I should have had about 8 gallons left. I'm spraying with red nozzles also. My regulator dial it's turned all the way to the right.

Now my question is should I go with lower nozzles or turn the red dial back a little

My question should I change the nozzles or lower the dial turn?? I cannot increase the speed of the mower at all.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Update.
> 
> My next spray everything worked great thanks @FlowRider you were right everything just needed to be tighten again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and your positive feedback, CenlaLowell...! Very pleased to read that things are working better for you with your sprayer, and I think you will really enjoy it as time goes on! :thumbup:

As to your question on pressure, I usually dial my regulator dial back to where I am spraying at 40 PSI as indicated on the dial. I try not to run at maximum pressure to give the pump a longer life and to make it cycle on and off less harshly, which it seems to do at highest pressure readings.

I am not sure how to answer your question on sprayer tips, maybe @Ware can lend some of his experience and knowledge on that issue. I still am using my flood nozzles that came on my booms, since I use these for fertilizer liquids and pre-emergents so far.

I use a fan tip when I spray using post-emergents, and use marker dye, and just hang the wand off the side of my lawn tractor, spraying a swath as I roll forward, which really works best for me.

I stop spraying when I have either spot-sprayed everything I can see, or else everything is then blue.

I found that you do end up with some leftover liquid, once the liquid level in the tank drops below the suction/intake tube and filter. I just decant the remaining liquid and use it to hand spray from a hand pump sprayer, usually along my beds and fence lines to use up the extra, if I cannot store it.

After awhile, you will get used to your yard, and know how much liquid to use in the tank.

When I started out, I used low application rates so I would not harm my turf grass, and since you can always spray again if you need to. Over time, I got it pretty well dialed in what I need to mix up, but the worst thing that has happened so far is I either have some extra, or I need to mix some extra up.

There are a lot of people here who are very precise in their approach to measuring and using data to get results with math and science. I just want to make my yard grow grass instead of weeds, since I have to pay for the water sometimes, because I don't like paying to feed or water weeds....

I do take time to read and understand what I am using, and I try not to do anything that causes harm, but I am not a biologist, botanist, engineer, chemist, agronomy scientist, or farmer/rancher, so I just do my best to grow my grass and kill those dang weeds, as a homeowner who has other hobbies and does not like to pay money to other people to do the work I can do myself as a DIY guy.

Hopefully some of the helpful folks on here can help you with your questions. I just focus on getting the mixtures as close as possible to correct, and go spray my yard, going with the flow as I ride. :bd:


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Update.
> 
> My next spray everything worked great thanks @FlowRider you were right everything just needed to be tighten again.
> 
> ...


Why do you need to change nozzles? Just put 5 less gallons in the tank


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

HarryZoysia said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Update.
> ...


Huh??? I'm spraying too fast basically. I don't know what less gallons would do in this situation.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

:bd:


CenlaLowell said:


> HarryZoysia said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Ok. I was referring to your post that said you either need to change nozzles or turn the dial and you couldn't go faster. Yes, lowering your speed will change the output. Speed and width need to be your constant in the calibration formula.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Dilemma, I'm thinking of asking the wife for a bigger pump for my birthday. Now I have to have the regulator valve all the way closed to achieve 35-40 psi and this is not sitting right with me. I also cannot agitate and boom spray at the same time.

This is the one I'm looking at.

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200578583_200578583

Chime in fellas


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the 41 gallon sprayer with the 4.0 gpm 60 psi pump. I'm not happy with the performance as the flow rate through my boom is only 2.85 gpm and 40 psi with the regulator cranked all the way to the right. It's hard to read the needle on my regulator because it is a blur as it bounces between 30 and 40 psi 30 times per second. (It's literally a blur). I've noticed if I back the regulator off to 20 psi, the needle is still and easy to read. But, I didn't buy this bigger unit to spray at 20 psi.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jspearm1983 said:


> I have the 41 gallon sprayer with the 4.0 gpm 60 psi pump. I'm not happy with the performance as the flow rate through my boom is only 2.85 gpm and 40 psi with the regulator cranked all the way to the right. It's hard to read the needle on my regulator because it is a blur as it bounces between 30 and 40 psi 30 times per second. (It's literally a blur). I've noticed if I back the regulator off to 20 psi, the needle is still and easy to read. But, I didn't buy this bigger unit to spray at 20 psi.


I think they built these sprayers knowing that customer's would come back for upgrades.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

jspearm1983 said:


> I have the 41 gallon sprayer with the 4.0 gpm 60 psi pump. I'm not happy with the performance as the flow rate through my boom is only 2.85 gpm and 40 psi with the regulator cranked all the way to the right. It's hard to read the needle on my regulator because it is a blur as it bounces between 30 and 40 psi 30 times per second. (It's literally a blur). I've noticed if I back the regulator off to 20 psi, the needle is still and easy to read. But, I didn't buy this bigger unit to spray at 20 psi.


I have learned that when dealing with these electric pumps that the stated performance numbers on the box you will never get, those numbers are under optimum conditions so you will always want to go a step or two up from what you think you will need. On my Franken Sprayer-Mate I made several years ago, I originally started with a 3.0 GPM pump and if I got over 40-45 psi it would start to surge and wouldn't act right and then when I changed up how I sprayed I knew I was going to need a better pump and went with the 5.5 GPM and haven't looked back and makes spraying so much easier and now I can adjust the psi a lot easier and dial everything in better. DO NOT skimp on the pump if you are planning to build your own sprayer setup.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What was causing the surging?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

In maybe a few weeks if I get time I will build the dfw wand on my trailer sprayer. My question is does anyone know of any better hoses for the wand??


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I was spraying today and notice my nozzles were not spraying consistently. So I check the strainer and have any of you all ever seen this.


I don't know if the picture does it any justice but the strainer has collapsed.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I've not had that happen before. Is the screen clogged?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

BadDogPSD said:


> I've not had that happen before. Is the screen clogged?


Yes all the screens were clogged pretty bad.. I threw these away and ran some new ones. Just never seen this before.


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have a sprayer like this. Just now upgrading to teejets but I can't figure out why everyone uses the red nozzles. If I have a three nozzle boom and tow at 4 mph at 30-40 psi it looks like I need yellow nozzles to get 1 gal per 1k sq ft? Do I need 1 gal/1k from each nozzle or combines flow of around 1gal/1K?


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lol. Never mind. I've been looking at the wrong chart!!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Kenn_1282 Looks like you want gray nozzles running at 38psi. Don't forget that dripless nozzle bodies or spring-check strainers will rob you of 5 psi at the nozzle. So your gauge should read 43 psi assuming you are rolling at exactly 4 mph.


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

Wait... I'm confused by the chart again. If I want the sprayer to put out 1 gal/1K. I've been dividing by 3 since I've got a 3 nozzle boom. Which would put me back in the yellow nozzle again? Working through it in my head...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Kenn_1282 said:


> I have a sprayer like this. Just now upgrading to teejets but I can't figure out why everyone uses the red nozzles. If I have a three nozzle boom and tow at 4 mph at 30-40 psi it looks like I need yellow nozzles to get 1 gal per 1k sq ft? Do I need 1 gal/1k from each nozzle or combines flow of around 1gal/1K?


Nope 1k total so .33 from each nozzle. Buy the red nozzles set it up and calibrate the sprayer. You will not go wrong.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Kenn_1282 said:


> Wait... I'm confused by the chart again. If I want the sprayer to put out 1 gal/1K. I've been dividing by 3 since I've got a 3 nozzle boom. Which would put me back in the yellow nozzle again? Working through it in my head...


But that boom is covering 3x the area a single nozzle would.


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

Correct... so I need a nozzle that puts out .33 oz/1K sq ft. Give or take. And I can't find where the red nozzles are even close to that? Sorry if this sounds argumentative. I'm just trying to understand better. I went back and looked again and just wanted to see if I'm missing something. I got the red nozzles in and I'm just going to give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

I think maybe there is some confusion between GPMs and gal/1000 sq ft. I'm looking for 1 gal/1000 sq ft. Makes mixing easier. Thanks for helping!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Kenn_1282 said:


> I think maybe there is some confusion between GPMs and gal/1000 sq ft. I'm looking for 1 gal/1000 sq ft. Makes mixing easier. Thanks for helping!


TeeJet makes this (kinda) easy in their catalog. For broadcast nozzles, they publish the rate per 1,000 sq ft in the right four columns. But here's the math:

A three nozzle boom sprays an effective pattern 60" wide.
You state you want to travel 4.0 MPH so the sprayer is covering 1,760 sq ft per minute. (Call this is our application rate, 1.76k sq ft per min)

Convert sprayer travel speed from MPH to Inches per minute:
(4.0 * 5,280 * 12) / 60 = 4,224 in/min

Calculate the area covered in 1 minute based on your spray width of 60" @ 4.0 MPH

4,224 * 60 = 253,440 sq inches covered in 1 min
253,440 / 144 = 1,760 sq ft /min

Red nozzles (xx11004) will flow .375 gpm at 35 psi

( NQty * Ngpm) / App Rate = gal/1M

(3 * .375 ) / 1.76 = x gal/1M
1.125 / 1.76 = 0.64 gal/1M

To get to your desired spray coverage of 1 gal per 1k sq ft, on a 60" boom, pump up the nozzle flow rate and/or slow down.

Gray nozzles (xx11006) will flow .6 gpm at 40 psi (so your gauge should likely indicate 45 psi)

( NQty * Ngpm) / App Rate = gal/1M

(3 * .6 ) / 1.76 = x gal/1M
1.8 / 1.76 = 1.02 gal/1M

Everybody uses the red nozzles because we're spraying on foot. We assume a walking speed of roughly 2.5 MPH. You can slow down to 2.5MPH with a towed sprayer but you stated you want to go faster, so you need bigger nozzles. Or, calibrate/mix your app to .64 gal/1M. Most things will probably be ok with that. That rate may be a bit touchy with a backpack or push sprayer, as travel speed is not 100% constant. With a towed sprayer, you'll only have to worry about nozzle overlap on each pass.


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you for that explanation. Very helpful! Last question for now... is there a reason why the nozzles wouldn't line up perfectly when installed? I got the nozzles that are built into the cap. When I got them on the nozzle bodies, they aim slightly off when they are locked in. It's strange. I figured since they were built into the cap that they would automatically align and for some reason they don't. The nozzle bodies and the mounting brackets all line up perfectly with the pipe they are mounted on but the nozzles don't look like they will spray straight across. I have to back them off from locked in to be straight?? If you take the nozzle off and look at it, it's not straight. Hard to type exactly what I mean but if you look at yours maybe you can see what I mean.

Sorry for all the long winded messages. Just want to be as ready as possible when it's time to fire this thing up.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If the sides of the fan line up, the pattern and uniformity of coverage is affected.


----------



## Kenn_1282 (Sep 28, 2018)

Makes perfect sense. I figured there was a reason. Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> If the sides of the fan line up, the pattern and uniformity of coverage is affected.


Crossing the streams could lead to total protonic reversal no?  :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. Do not cross the streams.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm debating between the 21 Gal and 31 Gal NorthStar. My back yard is around 25K sq. ft. I'm thinking I will keep mixing simple and plan on spraying 1 Gal per 1000 sq. ft. So one batch of 25 Gal will do the whole back yard in the 31 Gal NorthStar. Makes since?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Automate said:


> I'm debating between the 21 Gal and 31 Gal NorthStar. My back yard is around 25K sq. ft. I'm thinking I will keep mixing simple and plan on spraying 1 Gal per 1000 sq. ft. So one batch of 25 Gal will do the whole back yard in the 31 Gal NorthStar. Makes since?


31 gallon no question about it. I wish I had that one.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Deltahedge said:


> I have the 41 gallon sprayer with the 4.0 gpm 60 psi pump. I'm not happy with the performance as the flow rate through my boom is only 2.85 gpm and 40 psi with the regulator cranked all the way to the right. It's hard to read the needle on my regulator because it is a blur as it bounces between 30 and 40 psi 30 times per second. (It's literally a blur). I've noticed if I back the regulator off to 20 psi, the needle is still and easy to read. But, I didn't buy this bigger unit to spray at 20 psi.


Just got a 41gal model, and having the same issue. Pressure only around 20psi when using the boom. Adjusting pressure does nothing. I get more out of using just the wand but only like 30 max while spraying. I've checked for leaks, and everything appears to be ok. North Star just shipped a new reg. Gonna have to test.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thread resurrection here (almost a year to the day, haha! :lol: )

I used search term "NorthStar" and found this thread as I was looking at the NorthStar 21-gal tow behind tank sprayer - for $350 - when I noticed at the bottom of the page the "comparison" table where I spied the 31-gal is on sale for $*300* …

… or at least, that was, until I clicked on that 31-gal and the page that opens says it is now $420

*Anyone know if this is a typical anomaly with shopping Northern Tool online?*

I am really reluctant to try a tow-behind on our property as: a) it is all steep hills; and, b) there are precious (VERY FEW!) placed to do any type of turnarounds, etc.

But alas, I've managed to tear the meniscus in both my knees so, not a lot of 4- and 5-hours sessions in my future of "slant-walking" hills while wearing 45-lbs of liquid strapped to my back!


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Not sure, I got my 31 gal from Northern Tool and have been very happy with it over 3 seasons now. I did get it I think for 289-299? when I purchased mine on sale a few years ago. I'd click the chat button and ask what's up?

I have a pretty good slope on part of my yard. I "can" go across it, but only do for about half of it. The other half I go up and down because when it gets low, the horizontal pass is long, almost 800 feet, and I'll lose suction on the fluid near the end. So I go up and down ( much shorter distance for me) and skip the down part of the spray when it's low and just hit it again as I go up when the fluid is all back by the uptake.

But I"d call on the price. seems they usually have it available in that size around that 300 dollar mark.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks! Now that it's normal business hours I think I'll dial em up!


----------

